
Mineral hints at bright blue rocks deep in the Earth - rosser
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-26553115
======
Luyt
The article seems more about all the water trapped in the Earth mantle. It
mentiones it about a dozen times ;-)

~~~
3rd3
There was an intersting comment related to that on reddit AskScience today:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/204xxh/is_it_jus...](http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/204xxh/is_it_just_a_huge_coincidence_that_all_the/)

------
dsaravel
I haven't read the full article. But somehow it surprises me that the diamond
was found in Brazil and not a single author is at least from a Brazilian
university.

------
sukaka
Learning some 2% of water is fresh and the need to conserve water or it will
run out by 2050 was a lie. There will always be fresh water and oil. The price
will not soar when supply is limited, there usually happens to be a new
discovery. Eg. The US is a huge unexploited oil field

~~~
sa1
It won't ever be economical to extract water from 600km below the surface.
Also, oil won't last forever.

~~~
thaumasiotes
It's economical to desalinize seawater (once memorably [to me] described as
"the most worthless substance in the world") now. We don't do it because using
already-fresh water is even cheaper, but desalinization isn't exactly
expensive.

~~~
joshdance
Source on the economics of desalinization? Everything I have ever seen have
put it at pretty expensive. Would love to see a per gallon or liter price.

